# New cold weather friends!



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Its amazing what happens when the weather turns ugly. We live on the edge of Minot and have had a couple of pheasants hanging out in the backyard since October. The dogs has gotten a kick out of chasing these roosters out of the cattails behind the house on our daily walks. The birds always come back. I think they enjoy trying to outsmart my lab every evening.
We have been feeding them all winter but today I discovered something pretty neat!
We have double kennel out back and since its been so cold the past couple days both dogs have been inside. I shoveled the walk down to the kennels today. I was checking out the doghouse when my mad bomber was nearly blown off when the a rooster busted out of each of the two dog houses.
Wow!! It seems they have taken up residence! I put some feed out there and the dogs will be spending the rest of the winter inside so our feathered friends can make it through this tough season! 
I hope it lets up soon so all those pheasants that don't have a warm home can make it through!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

51 below windchilll right now, maybe you should bring the pheasants in the house too


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats a pretty crazy story man. Ive never heard of anything like that. Does cutter do as well on pheasants as she does geese? Wouldnt suprise on bit if she did.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

This cold temps and deep snow wont help matters at all


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I just checked the kennel, and our friends are doing fine!! I just got back from a trip to Bismarck. Its not looking good for the pheasants. Tons of birds along the highway and many dead ones in the ditch and roadway. It seems lots are being killed by vehicles! Not good!

Blackfoot. Shes a better pheasant dog than goose dog!! :huh:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Take Pics!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'll see what I can do!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

God i would hate to be a deer right now. This weather has got to be doing some damage to the wildlife.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Couple of hearty huns flushed from the school driveway as I dropped off my son this morning - thermometer on rear view mirror read minus 31 as they sailed away. Amazing anything lives through this stuff!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just started my truck and it said -38. Up hear the more snow the better. They grouse and rabbits burrow in it for insulation. I was hoping ND would be a little warmer then AK. :roll:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Sharptails do the same in North Dakota, wish the Pheasants would do the same. But the dumbest is the turkeys roosing on top of the tallest trees in way below zero and wind. :beer:


----------

